# Check out Nitto's Spec-V time attack car build up



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nitto Tire: Blogs

I should have more updates this week.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*More updates posted today!*

Nitto Tire: Blogs


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

heres your new avatar, mike.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> heres your new avatar, mike.
> 
> ]


That was my old one about 3 years ago. Remember lord of the blings?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, im not sure... is that the one you had with the wig and bling in your avatar?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> lol, im not sure... is that the one you had with the wig and bling in your avatar?


No it was the full on icy hot stuntas


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Updated today!*

Nitto Tire: News


----------

